# cigarette lighter 12vsocket too big



## Birtles (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi can anyone help with suggestions. Ive just bought a vw autosleeper 96. Its great, loving it. BUT I do rely heavily on sat navs to get anywhere. Ive had a vw polo and all was fine but when i try and use my sat nav in my camper it just doesnt fit, the sat nav connector just keeps falling out of the socket..... im thinking the cigarette lighter slot is bigger :roll: what can I do? can i make it tighter/smaller in someway safetly and easily so sat nav fits in. ? or is there an adapter that anyone knows about? I always thought the slots were a universal size.
welcome any advice


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A couple of toothpicks pushed into the sides work

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

You can normally adjust the spring clip on the plug to make it grip better.

Unscrew the end off the plug and you should see the glass fuse and the live end which is spring loaded which pushes the fuse and live connection together, you should be able to take out the main spring wings on the plug that grip the socket just bend them to make it a more tighter fit, reassemble and you should be OK.

ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There is the 'standard' USA cigar lighter size and there is a smaller one that seems to be used on more recent European vehicles. I noticed that our Renault vans seem to have smaller sockets, but most of our stuff fits.

Size info is given in this Wiki article, which shows the two 12V variations:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigarette_lighter_receptacle

Peter


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

My Peugeot boxer is the same so I folded up a receipt I had lying on the dash and wedged it in place when pushing the plug in... Works a treat


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There are two sizes!!

I have two sockets in the dash of my 07 Fiat and they are certainly of (slightly) different sizes! The main reason as far as I can see, is that one of them is designed to power the fix and go compressor that requires many amps!! My TomTom power plug is a very loose fit in that socket but is fine in the other one!

I would suspect that whoever converted your VW fitted the larger 12v supply socket rather than the generic "cigar lighter"


----------



## Birtles (Oct 16, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for the replies..... I may try wedging something first then, cheap and simple..... as long as its safe. Just annoying.... today sat nav died on me when I was on my way to somewhere I hadnt been before haah.


----------



## Birtles (Oct 16, 2012)

*adaptor*

you would think that there would be a simple cheap adaptor available to buy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi I used to have this problem but cured it.

Get some good quality insulating tape and wrap this round and round the body of the plug. Go over the spring clips if necessary. keep wrapping till the diameter of the tape is a snug fit in the socket.
Now get a sharp knife such as a craft knife and cut alongside the clips so that they are revealed again. Clean them up with meths to remove any adhesive from the tape. 
Now the plug will be a nice fit, You can add or remove a bit of tape to adjust as necessary.

Hope this helps
Phill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There is another variation, Hella/Bosch made an accessory plug and socket that was fitted for years on cars and trucks in Europe, I think the Hella ones are still available.

They had a fairly small body diameter but came with an adaptor sleeve that enabled them to be used in a standard cigar lighter socket.

There is also a later one that had a double-diameter body:

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/120740067956?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y

Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There is an adapter, called an insert. I had one and will try and get another for my present Fiat van. Google "Cigarette lighter insert".

Alan


----------



## Birtles (Oct 16, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for all the replies, tried the matchsticks but it didnt work..... but today I was in Wilkinsons and they sold the 12v with an adapter sleeve, fits really well. Apparently there is only 1mm difference! crazy.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> There is another variation, Hella/Bosch made an accessory plug and socket that was fitted for years on cars and trucks in Europe, I think the Hella ones are still available.
> 
> They had a fairly small body diameter but came with an adaptor sleeve that enabled them to be used in a standard cigar lighter socket.
> 
> ...


Anybody got an idea what the red thingy on the side is for, I've always wondered :?


----------

